# 74 acre homestead in South Central Kentucky



## wolfhavyn (Apr 30, 2006)

My uncle and aunt have decided to sell their homestead. I thought I'd put it on here to help them out. It is an absolutely beautiful and secluded piece of property with a square log home built by hand. Home has 1 bedroom with loft that could be a second, 2 half baths (they have a shower room and a semi indoor composting toilet room). The property also has a barn and some other small outbuildings. Hope the link works!  http://www.hartcountyrealty.com/display.aspx?ItemID=2234


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous.

Around here, you get a house on a city lot for that price.

Wish it was realistic for me to move that far (my kids would kill me).

Janis


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's so nice for the money and acreage.


----------



## wolfhavyn (Apr 30, 2006)

I forgot to add that there is a wonderful garden site that is terraced on a hill and the home also has a large summer kitchen for canning. Water is spring water and there is also a waterfall on the property right behind the house.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

What is "semi indoor" composting toilet? 
How is the house heated? (Sorry...might have missed that).
Yep, it's beautiful! Any interior pictures? How old is it?
CC


----------



## wolfhavyn (Apr 30, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know that my aunt and uncle have sold their property; hopefully to some homesteady types!


----------

